# Starting an Empire army



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

So in the Christmas spirit, I am going to start a new army... not very Christmasy but oh well. I decided on Empire, and what I am asking is that would it to be smart to buy the starter battalion? I was thinking I would buy the wizards as well because I enjoy magic... Basically I just want advice as to what I should start with. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Wizard set's a decent buy. Gunline's work fairly well with ranged magic support, but there are a couple of lores which stack quite well - for example, taking Lore of Metal and Lore of Fire can give you Crossbows with Rerolling Misses, S4, and AP thanks to stacking Sword of Rhuin and Blades of Aiban.

For artillery, you can't go far wrong with 2 Cannons, a Mortar, and a Helstorm Rocket. Far too cheap for what they do, backed by a core of 20 Crossbows, a few units of Pistoliers, some Handgunners, a couple of blocks of Halberdiers (alternatively, swap in a Greatsword unit), an Engineer on horse to service your Artillery for when it counts, and a BSB for holding the line is a fairly awesome set up.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool, but I was more so looking for a direction to what I can start with. I would like to start very small, for example the battalion. Is it a good buy?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes. Buying two of them will give you a solid block of State-troops, a smaller block of Great-swords and two units of Handgunners/Crossbowmen for a good price. The Knightly Orders are a good bonus on top of that. After that, a wizard, a general, and some warmachines would be good purchases.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, that was sort of my point - I don't know what to suggest.

If you want to make a Free Company or all Cavalry army, then the Battalion is a bad buy.

Try giving a theme, then we advise - whether its appearance, fluff, gaming strenth, or a general all rounder army.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Having been an Empire player for some time, my advice is going to be different from all the above.

1). The biggest thing with Empire is that you will be painting a LOT... Everything is troop after troop and by the time you have the troops done.... OMG... they released fantasy again! Damn GW! In all seriousness, my advice would be to pick up a State Troopers box of 10 and paint them first. See if you like the models, how you put them together, and then the paint scheme. If more people did this... instead of rushing out and purchasing 5000000 Empire troops, they would get a better idea of the army from a modeling and painting perspective.

2). If you are set on Empire, my advice is to get as many state troops as possible first for a solid block. (if you enjoy painting them! ) In the new edition it is 30 to 40 which seems to be about the main balance point for games of 1500 to 2000 points.


The Empire is a very interesting choice, most people love it for a reason, whether it be artillery, the state troops or the knights or wizards etc. You can quite quickly design an army that will play to these strengths and adjust accordingly.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, sorry Vaz, I think I get what you're saying now. Also, yeah Alexious I understand what you are saying. I did the same with my Space Marines, and it made it so much easier not only in progression but in decision making. Thanks for all the input guys, this will really help me choose what direction to go!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I, myself, started with the Brigade set that was out a while ago. The contains were:


40 State Spearmen/Swordsmen/Halberdiers
20 State Handgunners/Crossbowmen
8 Knights
5 Pistoliers/Outriders
10 Greatswords
1 Great Cannon/mortar

I made:
40 Swordsmen
20 Handgunners
5 Knights, Ludwig Swartzheim, Templar grandmaster, and one body to another unit
5 Pistoliers
10 Greatswords
1 Great Cannon

But i'd say go for the battalion! And go Altdorf, Reikland or Marienburg!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I think Cannons are a very good empire unit, maybe invest in a batallion and get a couple cannons?
,Hope this helped.

-Flindo


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I plan on getting some cannons with my own money soon after.

I'm thinking Middenland, because I love Middenheim's lore, but not their colors. 

I also have all the paints for the Middenland scheme so that helps


----------

